# Butternut Burley



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

* Butternut Burley*

*Prelight aroma*

Sweet caramel like molasses that just tickles the senses. It's like opening a bag of Werthers, so good you almost want to eat it!

*Packing & Lighting*

I use the gravity fill method as this one is very easy to pack. A couple of tamps and away we go. Unlike a lot of aromatics the Butternut Burley lights very easily and stays lit without a lot of fuss!

*Smoke & Burn*

I love the smell of pipe tobacco and that is one of the reasons why I started smoking pipes. Something I found that you don't always get with other aromatics is that they don't smoke like what their cased with. Not so with Butternut Burley! Initial puff I'm greeted with the taste of caramel.  The volume of smoke is thick, burns well and the room aroma is very pleasant. The flavor is consistent right through to the bottom of the bowl.

*Final thoughts*

This is a mild smoke and a very easy one to sip on all day long. It burns fast so I try to dedicate larger bowls to this blend.

Butternut Burley is my favorite aromatic and I highly recommend it! ipe:


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: H&H Butternut Burley*

I am smoking my 4th bowl in he 30 hours since I received my package. I'll post a review in the next day or two. I haven't quite figured this blend out, yet I keep reaching for it. Nice review by the way.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: H&H Butternut Burley*

Good review. BTW, the pipesandcigars.com line that markets Butternut Burley is Scotty's Bulk Blends, as in Scott Bendett, not Russ's H&H.

Scottys Bulk Blends


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: H&H Butternut Burley*

Nice review! Great pic and it sounds like a good "working" blend.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: H&H Butternut Burley*



Zeabed said:


> Good review. BTW, the pipesandcigars.com line that markets Butternut Burley is Scotty's Bulk Blends, as in Scott Bendett, not Russ's H&H.
> 
> Scottys Bulk Blends


Damn! My first pipe review and I mess it up!  
Thanks for pointing it out.


----------

